# Hi from Israel!!



## Anaiis (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I'm Mirit from Israel.
I really enjoy this website for a while and decided to get into the forum too. 
I'm just getting into MAC, it's gonna be a long journey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My other hobbies are dancing (oriental=bellydancing) and raising my two cats+husband.

Feel free to ask any questions about Israel or anything else


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Mirit! Welcome to Specktra!  Hope you enjoy the boards and MAC as much as we do!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello Mirit. Glad to have you join us, and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Juneplum (Dec 12, 2007)

glad to have you here!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## miss_supra (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome!!!

I'd love to go to Israel soon. My parents are a bit a against it since there is so much violence and being an American Jew with a Hewbrew name makes them worry more. I think they are being silly.


----------



## Ciara (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice...i enjoy bellydancing too  =]

Welcome!!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Anaiis (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks so much ladies


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## itsjusstbeth (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Mirit!

I'm in Israel too- living and working in Jerusalem! Where do you live? I'm right around the corner from the MAC in Mamilla Mall, but it's tiny! Hopefully there are more I haven't discovered yet =)


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## lizardprincesa (Oct 9, 2008)

*Hi Mirit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*    Welcome to Specktra and I hope you enjoy!!*

*    We have cousins in various parts of Israel.*
* My maternal grandpa was born in Jerusalem.*
*SomeDay, I truly hope to visit Israel*

*Hope you have a beautiful Day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*xxxxCherylFaithxxxx*​


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## gitts (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 10, 2008)

Welcome here!


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Dec 18, 2008)

HI Mirit!  Welcome, you will love it here.  My husband and I were in Israel last summer '07 on Birthright.  It was so amazing and I cannot wait to go back.  So glad you joined.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 18, 2008)




----------

